# diamond willow



## harley2143 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have started making diamond willow canes and walking sticks but have used up all the dried sticks i could find. How long should i leave the green ones dry before I start debarking them.Also should I seal the ends to prevent splitting


----------



## FrankHgh (Apr 9, 2012)

harley2143 said:


> I have started making diamond willow canes and walking sticks but have used up all the dried sticks i could find. How long should i leave the green ones dry before I start debarking them.Also should I seal the ends to prevent splitting



i've done a couple sticks, i put my sticks out in the rain than peel the bark off as it is rainning,, than allow to air dry. good luck hope it works,,


----------

